# [mail] installer un serveur derrière une Freebox

## rom

Bonjour à tous,

Voici bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté sur ce forum et je constate avec plaisir qu'il semble toujours aussi actif...

J'ai besoin d'utiliser un serveur de mail (MTA) sur une machine qui est sur un réseau  local derrière une Freebox.

 J'ai un mailing de 2500 adresses environ. Jusqu'ici on avait une connexion wanadoo et il était possible de faire passer le mailing par envois successifs  avec cent copies aveugles par mail. Mis à part l'aspect bricolo-fastidieux de cette méthode, il n'est désormais plus possible d'y recourir car le smtp de Free se bloque pour 24h après 500 envois en copie aveugle.

Mon choix s'est porté sur postfix mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment le configurer... J'ai même l'impresssion qu'il n'est pas utilisable sans nom de domaine ni derrière une connection dhcp. Mes connaissances en réseau étant très limités, je voudrais savoir si ce type d'utlilisation est seulement possible avant de m'y consacrer d'avantage  ou de chercher une autre solution pour mon mailling...

----------

## Uggy

Si tu ne veux pas avoir les restrictions du smtp de free, il faut envoyer les mails "en direct".

Pour cela il faut deja désactiver le bloquage SMTP en allant dans l'interface de gestion de Fre...

Ensuite si tu as un problème d'envoi avec Postfix, poste ta conf (postconf -n) et les logs...

Pour ce qui est du nom de domaine, oui il est extremement préférable d'en voir un valide(champs HELO correct, des MX attribués... un PTR..un MAIL from correct ) pour maximer les chances de ne pas voir tes mails bloqués en spams.... (Tu peux prendre un nom gratuit en no-ip etc.... sinon les noms sont de l'ordre de 10Euros par ans..donc...bon..)

----------

## polytan

Moi aussi je voulais avoir un serveur de mail, mais ca me parait un peu compliqué.

Cependant, j'ai un nom de domaie  :Very Happy: 

Si quelqu'un  à une conf de postfix toute bete, je suis preneur.

Amitiés,

----------

## Uggy

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un  à une conf de postfix toute bete, je suis preneur.
> 
> 

 

Avec un fichier de conf vide (main.cf) ce sont les paramètres par défaut qui sont utilisés.

Il suffit donc de très peu de lignes pour avoir un serveur fonctionnel...

Un peu plus de lignes pour avoir une conf personnalisée..fonctions AntiSpam.... etc...

Lance toi.. En cas de problème, tu poste la conf (postconf -n) et les logs...  :Wink: 

----------

## babykart

pour monter un serveur de méssagerie perso derrière sa *box et ce afin qu'il soit considéré par les autres serveurs de méssagerie comme ayant droit d'envoyer plusieurs milliers de mail (je te passe l'aspect conformité aux RFC pour le format de tes mails afin de ne pas être considéré comme spammer) il y a plusieurs paramètres à prendre en compte:

- un des plus important, est que renvoie la commande (utilisable avec le paquet net-dns/bind-tools) dig -x <votre_ip_perso>, car si votre domaine mon-domaine.perso pointant vers <votre_ip_perso> et que le résultat de la commande énoncé si dessus renvoie par exemple blah-blah.fbx.proxad.net alors vous serez considérez comme un relai MX non-déclaré, de fait interdit par la majeur partie des fai.

free permet de personnaliser le reverse lookup de son ip, mais, si mes souvenirs sont bons, la modification est définitive...

désolé je digresse et ne réponds pas forcement à ta question...

pour ton histoire de configuration, je te conseille ce site qui te donnera les exemples de configuration adaptés à ton besoin: http://postfix.traduc.org/index.php/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html

----------

## lejim

Pour free le reverse lookup est modifiable à volonté, j'ai du le faire pour mon MTA, pas de soucis c'est le nom de domaine personnalisé qui est définitif.

----------

## babykart

 *lejim wrote:*   

> Pour free le reverse lookup est modifiable à volonté, j'ai du le faire pour mon MTA, pas de soucis c'est le nom de domaine personnalisé qui est définitif.

 

Merci pour l'info...

----------

## rom

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'ai désactivé les restrictions smpt avec l'interface web de Free. (Mais comment savoir à combien de destinataires en copie caché je peux envoyer chaque mail ?) 

Étant une dillettante de l'informatique et m'étant jamais plongé dans une étude approfondie des technologies réseau, je ne maitrise pas vraiment les notions de reverse DNS, relai MX etc... Je le sais  : ce serait justement l'occasion de m'y plonger, mais voilà j'ai un mailling à envoyer cette nuit et je vais encore faire ça à l'ancienne avec un script sed/Awk/bash  pour remplir les champs "Bcc:"  et créer le nombre de fichiers texte suffisant et mutt pour envoyer l'ensemble du mailing par les petites tranches ainsi obtenues...

----------

## lejim

Je n'ai pas connaissance de restrictions tu ne va pas non plus envoyer 1 million de mails quand même ?

----------

## rom

Non, 2500 mails à peu près.

----------

